# Piranha Opinions?



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

i can get a rhom for 50 bucks ar 6" or i have some RBP i can only have one iam just curious to what some other people say i should do ive never had a rhom so idk what to expect exactly


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I prefer solo fish myself, but everyone prefers different things. A rhom will not have the same "excitement" as a shoal of reds and can be rather boring to watch at times. There is constant movement in my 2 pygo shoal tanks and the solo fish just kind of linger around most of the time.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

i also prefer a shoal over a single serra unless its a big one


----------



## rhom2112 (Feb 22, 2013)

im lucky enough to have both rhom and shoal it all depends on the rhom some swim around and finger chase others sit in a corner were as a shoal move around but down side on a shoal they need more lookin after feedin and cleanin


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

i have both to and yes my rhom is lazy except at night my shoal is so far deffinently my favorite but my rhom is a juvy and i was hopeing it will change


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

I prefer shoal fish honestly. I always viewed P's as pack animals with an alpha.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

My Rhom is alpha...

Just try to put something in his tank.




I will agree, most rhoms arent as open as mine... I have had it from 1/2" to 12"+ and 10 years, so all it knows is "the routine" and no fear.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

very impressive specimen you got there and and even better that you've held on to him that long!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

id buy him in a heart beat. mind you rhombs are the most active fish in the world (although there are exceptions). but a rhomb isnt exactly your every day fish to the average aquarium either. its a true alpha predator of the amazon. a large piranha. something to really be proud you have. id hop up on it


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ægir said:


> My Rhom is alpha...
> 
> Just try to put something in his tank.
> 
> ...


PERFECTION!!!BEAUTIFUL!FISH!!!


----------



## Rhomadeas (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice specimen you have there; and congrats to you for growing him out for so long!


----------



## Metz1374 (May 29, 2013)

First I commend you on your awesome fish. Personally I'd rather have a shoal to the original poster, plus if you are new at the piranha game u will love the pack mentality and if one dies you won't be devastated whereas if the room dies it is probably the only fish I have in the tank


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this thread is making me wish i still owned piranha lol
especially rhombs. theres something seriously epic about rhombs. alpha predators, perfect looking. so varied in looks but so similar in that awesome mean piranha look. anyone who has the time and desire to raise one is in for a treat imho


----------

